# Réseau SFRBox



## Simbouesse (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis connecté à internet par une SFRBox en Wifi.
Dans le Finder, dans la barre d'onglet à gauche, il y a l'onglet "Réseau", dans lequel apparaît la Box et le PC de ma fiancée qui est, elle aussi, connecté à la Box.
Lorsque je tente de me connecter à l'un des 2, il me demande un nom de Domaine ou de groupe de travail, ainsi qu'un nom et un mdp... malheureusement, je ne sais pas où les trouver ces identifiants...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une petite idée??
Merci de votre attention!

PS: si je rentre n'importe quoi comme identifiants, il me dit que l'alias n'a pu être ouvert car l'élément original est introuvable.
D'ailleurs cela me fait la même chose si je tente de me connecter à la SFRBox comme au PC de ma fiancée...


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Octobre 2008)

Allez, un petit effort!!
C'est juste pour créer un réseau entre un PC et un Mac en Wifi pour échanger des fichiers...
Un peu d'aide siouplait...:love:


----------



## michio (30 Octobre 2008)

Alors pour te connecter directement à la Box : http://192.168.1.1
Comme à priori la SFR Box est la même que la Neuf Box, si tu veux faire une modif sur tes réglages réseaux, il va falloir appuyer sur le bouton de ta box (en haut, devant, au milieu) pendant 5 secondes, et après, tu accèdes à tous les menus de la Box.

Pour l'échange de fichiers, déjà, as-tu les partages de fichiers activés ?


----------



## Simbouesse (30 Octobre 2008)

En fait, j'ai la première SFRBox, qui n'est pas la même que la NeufBox, mais je sais comment accéder aux paramètres.
J'ai également activé le partage de fichiers.
Que dois-je faire pour accéder aux fichiers du PC?


----------



## Dramis (30 Octobre 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Allez, un petit effort!!



On se calme.  Tu es sur un forum d'entraide, pas un support technique.


----------



## michio (30 Octobre 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> En fait, j'ai la première SFRBox, qui n'est pas la même que la NeufBox,


Autant pour moi... NeufBox de SFR sous entendait pour moi que c'était la même.

Pour le réseau, tu as la réponse sur ce fil que tu as suivi.

Ca ne marche pas ?


----------



## Museforever (30 Octobre 2008)

N'oublie pas qu'il faut partager des fichiers sur ton Mac mais aussi sur ton PC. Pour cela, clic droit sur un dossier puis partager.


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Octobre 2008)

@ Dramis : ne te sens pas agresser, c'est pas le but, je demandais juste un peu d'attention car personne n'avais encore répondu (même pas un petit "dsl je ne sais pas...").

Sinon, en fait le problème c'est que pour accéder au contenu de l'autre ordinateur, il faut entrer un nom de domaine ou de groupe de travail, un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe.
Malheureusement, je ne sais pas où trouver ces identifiants...
Auriez-vous une idée?


----------



## Museforever (2 Novembre 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> @ Dramis : ne te sens pas agresser, c'est pas le but, je demandais juste un peu d'attention car personne n'avais encore répondu (même pas un petit "dsl je ne sais pas...").
> 
> Sinon, en fait le problème c'est que pour accéder au contenu de l'autre ordinateur, il faut entrer un nom de domaine ou de groupe de travail, un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe.
> Malheureusement, je ne sais pas où trouver ces identifiants...
> Auriez-vous une idée?



Dsl je ne sais pas ... 

Nan mais sérieux si tous le monde faisait ça le forum serait plein de messages inutiles. Quand je regarde qqchose mais que je n'ai pas d'idée je laisse tomber mais je post pas que je ne sais pas, aucun intérêt.

Plus sérieusement, je ne sais vraiment pas ...


----------

